# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

## وديعة الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


ادعو لى بقضاء حاجتي وحاجه المؤمنين والمومنات امين رب العالمين

----------


## كراريه

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
 آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
 آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله  الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد 

اسالكـِ الدعاء خيتي

----------


## أسرار الليل

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## رونق

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وقضي حاجتها

بحق محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم اقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات

 وبالأخص حاجة الأخت وديعة الزهراء
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم اقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات

وبالأخص حاجة الأخت وديعة الزهراء
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## لحن الخلود

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

بحق محمد وآل محمد تنقضي حوائجك وحوائج جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم اقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات

وبالأخص حاجة الأخت وديعة الزهراء
**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## عين الحياة 2007

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
اللهم بحق فاطمة وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها يالله 
يالله يالله يامحمد يامحمد يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي يافاطمة يافاطمة يافاطمة ياحسن ياحسن ياحسن
ياحسين ياحسين ياحسبن ياعلي بن الحسين ياعلي بن الحسين ياعلي بن الحسين يامحمد بن علي يامحمد بن علي يامحمد بن علي ياجعفربن محمد ياجعفر بن محمد ياجعفر بن محمد يا موسى بن جعفر ياموسى بن جعفر ياموسى بن جعفر ياعلي بن موسى ياعلي بن موسى ياعلي بن موسى يامحمد بن علي يامحمد بن علي يامحمد بن علي ياعلي بن محمد ياعلي بن محمد ياعلي بن محمد ياحسن بن علي ياحسن بن علي ياحسن بن علي يايها الحجة يايها الحجة يايها الحجة عليهم السلام جميعا
اللهم اقضي حوائجنا بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## Malamh Cute

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجت ::وديعة الزهراء::*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجت’’’’’ ::وديعة الزهراء::’’’’’’*

----------


## عاشق الصادق

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## صمت السنين

اللهم اقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات

وبالأخص حاجة الأخت وديعة الزهراء
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## فتاة هجر

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## Malamh Cute

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## نسمة ليل

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
اللهم بحق فاطمة وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها يالله 
يالله يالله يامحمد يامحمد يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي يافاطمة يافاطمة يافاطمة ياحسن ياحسن ياحسن
ياحسين ياحسين ياحسبن ياعلي بن الحسين ياعلي بن الحسين ياعلي بن الحسين يامحمد بن علي يامحمد بن علي يامحمد بن علي ياجعفربن محمد ياجعفر بن محمد ياجعفر بن محمد يا موسى بن جعفر ياموسى بن جعفر ياموسى بن جعفر ياعلي بن موسى ياعلي بن موسى ياعلي بن موسى يامحمد بن علي يامحمد بن علي يامحمد بن علي ياعلي بن محمد ياعلي بن محمد ياعلي بن محمد ياحسن بن علي ياحسن بن علي ياحسن بن علي يايها الحجة يايها الحجة يايها الحجة عليهم السلام جميعا
اللهم اقضي حوائجنا بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## حزن العمر

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## أسير الحرمان

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

بحق محمد وآل محمد تنقضي حوائجك وحوائج جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## Malamh Cute

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## حزن العمر

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## Hussain.T

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
**آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## Malamh Cute

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## Malamh Cute

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين* 
*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## Hussain.T

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

----------


## ضوي ضوي

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين
*

----------


## داحي الباب

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## Hussain.T

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

----------


## عازفه الامل

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد 

اسالكـِ الدعاء خيتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

_آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
__آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء_

----------


## Malamh Cute

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*



*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم اقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات

وبالأخص حاجة الأخت وديعة الزهراء
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## كميل الفضلي

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## Malamh Cute

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*



*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*



*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

----------


## عين الحياة 2007

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
اللهم بحق فاطمة وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها يالله 
يالله يالله يامحمد يامحمد يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي يافاطمة يافاطمة يافاطمة ياحسن ياحسن ياحسن
ياحسين ياحسين ياحسبن ياعلي بن الحسين ياعلي بن الحسين ياعلي بن الحسين يامحمد بن علي يامحمد بن علي يامحمد بن علي ياجعفربن محمد ياجعفر بن محمد ياجعفر بن محمد يا موسى بن جعفر ياموسى بن جعفر ياموسى بن جعفر ياعلي بن موسى ياعلي بن موسى ياعلي بن موسى يامحمد بن علي يامحمد بن علي يامحمد بن علي ياعلي بن محمد ياعلي بن محمد ياعلي بن محمد ياحسن بن علي ياحسن بن علي ياحسن بن علي يايها الحجة يايها الحجة يايها الحجة عليهم السلام جميعا
اللهم اقضي حوائجنا بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## Hussain.T

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*



*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## LUCKY

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## Malamh Cute

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*



*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## عين الحياة 2007

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


ادعو لى بقضاء حاجتي وحاجه المؤمنين والمومنات امين رب العالمين

----------


## Hussain.T

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## كميل الفضلي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


ادعو لى بقضاء حاجتي وحاجه المؤمنين والمومنات امين رب العالمين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## أسير الحرمان

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجت’’’’’ ::وديعة الزهراء::’’’’’’*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## زهور الامل

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*



*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

----------


## khozam

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

بحق محمد وآل محمد تنقضي حوائجك وحوائج جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## أيوب

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وقضي حاجتها

بحق محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وقضي حاجتها

بحق محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وقضي حاجتها

بحق محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## Hussain.T

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وقضي حاجتها

بحق محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## أسير الحرمان

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## Hussain.T

"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## عفاف الهدى

"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## Hussain.T

"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## كميل الفضلي

"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


ادعو لى بقضاء حاجتي وحاجه المؤمنين والمومنات امين رب العالمين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## Hussain.T

"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## اللامع

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
**
*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## Hussain.T

"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"

"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## أسير الحرمان

"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## Hussain.T

"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## عفاف الهدى

"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## Malamh Cute

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*



*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين ...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## كميل الفضلي

"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "


"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## Hussain.T

"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## Malamh Cute

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*



*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين ...*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "


"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## khozam

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

بحق محمد وآل محمد تنقضي حوائجك وحوائج جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## حزن العمر

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "


"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## Hussain.T

"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "          
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "


"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## بنت أبوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


ادعو لى بقضاء حاجتي وحاجه المؤمنين والمومنات امين رب العالمين
نسألكم الدعاء أجمعين بحق هذه الأيام المباركة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "


"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## Hussain.T

"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## Malamh Cute

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*



*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين ...*

 :sad2:

----------


## عاشق العسكري

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "


"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## لحن الخلود

"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## Hussain.T

"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## khozam

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## ضوي ضوي

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
**آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..



**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين ...

*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "


"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "





"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## لحن الخلود

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## أسرار الليل

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
نسألكم الدعاااء

----------


## Malamh Cute

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*



*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين ...*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
نسألكم الدعاااء

----------


## khozam

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

----------


## Malamh Cute

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*



*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين ...*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*



*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين ...*

----------


## Malamh Cute

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*



*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين ...*

----------


## إشراق

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## نور الشمس

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين* 
*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..* 


*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين ...*

----------


## Hussain.T

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


ادعو لى بقضاء حاجتي وحاجه المؤمنين والمومنات امين رب العالمين*

----------


## إشراق

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*



*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين ...*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوءآمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## ام الحلوين

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
 آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
 آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء  آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء  آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
 يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين ...*

----------


## Malamh Cute

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوءآمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*



*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين ...*

----------


## Malamh Cute

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*



*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين ...*

----------


## إشراق

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

----------


## Hussain.T

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## Malamh Cute

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*



*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين ...*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## مرتضى محمد

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*اللهم فرج كل كربة عن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## Malamh Cute

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*



*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين ...*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

_آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

__يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين_

----------


## كميل الفضلي

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*



*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 


*

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## dreams

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
 "آمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
 "آمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
 "آمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
 "آمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله...................
اللهم بحق محمد وآل محمد ارزقنا زيارتهم فى الدنيا وشفاعتهم فى الاخرة  
اللهم اجعل محيانا محي محمد وآل محمد ومماتنا ممات محمد وآل محمد
اللهم اقضى حوائجنا وحوائج اخوانا المؤمنين واخواتنا المؤمنات اللتى لك فيها رضى ولنا فيها صلاح  برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين
نسألكم الدعاء............
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

----------


## كميل الفضلي

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## Malamh Cute

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*



*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين ...*

----------


## Malamh Cute

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين* 
*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..* 


*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين ...*

----------


## حــــايــرة

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*



*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين ...*

----------


## إشراق

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## خادمة المهدي

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين* 
*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..* 


*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين ...*

----------


## عشق الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## جنة الحسين

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد و عجل فرجهم و سهل مخرجه يااااكريم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## كميل الفضلي

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## Malamh Cute

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*



*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين ...*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## Hussain.T

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## جنة الحسين

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*



*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين ...*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## كميل الفضلي

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء


ياكاشف الكروب يامسهل كل عسير يا مفرج الهموم اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين لا تخيبنا فنحن بك نستعين ياللة ياللة ياللة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## كميل الفضلي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## خادمة المهدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوءآمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## شفايف وردية

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوءآمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## Hussain.T

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## لحن الخلود

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## حــــايــرة

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

*الله يقضي حاجتج ياااختي..* 
* 

*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## LUCKY

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## كميل الفضلي

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## Hussain.T

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## عاشق الصادق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم** 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم** 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم** 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 


**
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم** 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

* آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 


آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم** 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم** 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم** 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم** 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## MOONY

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


**
*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم** 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم** 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم** 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم** 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 


*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم** 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم** 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
**آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم** 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## اطياف

ياالله ياالله       

ألهي بزهراء وابيها وبعلها وبنيها وبسر المستودع فيها فرج عنا 
ياالله بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر او هو اقرب من ذالك 
يامحمد ياعلي يا علي يا محمد ياصاحب العصر والزمان ادركنا يا
فرج الله كلما ظاقت بك الدنيا اندبي امام زمانك فانه بلا شك يسمعك
اللهم فرج عن الاخت وديعه وعنا هذه الهموم ظاقت صدورنا يا فرج 
الله اللهم عجل لوليك الفرج

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم** 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## البرق اللامع

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..واقضي حوائج المحتاجين
بحق محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم** 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم** 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد’’
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم** 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد’’

----------


## اللامع

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## بريق الذكرى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## حــــايــرة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم** 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## فرح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم** 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد’’
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

----------


## محبة البضعه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف  
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "  
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "  
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "  


اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك .. 
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار .. 
يالله يالله يالله  
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي  
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي* 
*وفك كل اسير وعجل فرجهم بحق محمد وال محمد 


**
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## حــــايــرة

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**


اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**



اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
*

----------


## شفايف وردية

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## كميل الفضلي

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم** 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## دموع بين الضلوع

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* *

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف  
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "  
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "  
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "  


اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك .. 
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار .. 
يالله يالله يالله  
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي’’’’’*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## نور حياتي

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم** 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
*

----------


## Hussain.T

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* *

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف  
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "  
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "  
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "  


اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك .. 
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار .. 
يالله يالله يالله  
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجت ::وديعة الزهراء::*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..*

*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..*

*يالله يالله يالله* 


*أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجت          ::وديعة الزهراء::*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..*

*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..*

*يالله يالله يالله* 


*أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجت ::وديعة الزهراء::*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..*

*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..*

*يالله يالله يالله* 


*أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجت ::وديعة الزهراء::*

----------


## Hussain.T

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..*

*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..*

*يالله يالله يالله* 


*أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

----------


## حــــــــــلا

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

----------


## فرح

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..*

*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..*

*يالله يالله يالله* 


*أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..*

----------


## نور الولاية

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج _ وشافي كل مريض ..

----------


## غرام العاشقين

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..*

*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..*

*يالله يالله يالله* 


*أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..*

----------


## Hussain.T

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

----------


## عنيده

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
*
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*
* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..*

*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..*

*يالله يالله يالله* 


*أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجت ::وديعة الزهراء::*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..*

*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..*

*يالله يالله يالله* 


*أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..*

*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..*

*يالله يالله يالله* 


*أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..*

----------


## صمت السنين

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..*

*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..*

*يالله يالله يالله* 


*أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..*

*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..*

*يالله يالله يالله* 


*أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..*

----------


## عنيده

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## اسير الهوى

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..

ونسألكم الدعاء

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

_اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض .._

----------


## فرح

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..*

*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..*

*يالله يالله يالله* 


*أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..*

*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..*

*يالله يالله يالله* 


*أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## كميل الفضلي

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## MOONY

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..

----------


## عنيده

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..

----------


## عازفه الامل

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## عنيده

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض 
*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## عازفه الامل

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض 
*

----------


## محبة البضعه

_اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

__يالله يالله يالله 


__أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض_

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## بعدني ......

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## بريق الذكرى

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض 
*

----------


## MOONY

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## وردة البستان

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## زهرة الصباح

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## MOONY

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## أحزان الأمس

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء**آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء**آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء**آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء**آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء*
*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات**يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

----------


## شيعية وأفتخر

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجت’’’’’ ::وديعة الزهراء::’’’’’’_

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## فرح

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## إشراق

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## جررريح الررروح

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجت’’’’’ ::وديعة الزهراء::’’’’’’_

----------


## خادمة المهدي

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 
اقضي حوائج جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات
ورزقنا زيارة ابا عبدالله الحسين(ع) في القريب العاجل

----------


## أسير الحرمان

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجت’’’’’ ::وديعة الزهراء::’’’’’’_

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 
اقضي حوائج جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات
ورزقنا زيارة ابا عبدالله الحسين(ع) في القريب العاجل

----------


## زهرة الصباح

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## عنيده

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجت’’’’’ ::وديعة الزهراء::’’’’’’*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء** "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## شذى الزهراء

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين
*

----------


## فهد البدري

اللهم بحق فاطمه وابيهم وبعلهم وبنيها
والسر الستودع فيها اقضي حاجة كل
محتاج وشافي كل مريض ياالله ياالله

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء""آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## عنيده

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجت’’’’’ ::وديعة الزهراء::’’’’’’_

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## Sweet Magic

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

_

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

_

----------


## كميل الفضلي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

_

----------


## خادمة المهدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله

----------


## ام البنين

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## خادمة المهدي

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

_

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله_

----------


## ام البنين

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض _

----------


## شذى الزهراء

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## LUCKY

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## همسات وله

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

----------


## ريحانة الحسين

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

----------


## fatemah

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## MOONY

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض_

----------


## جنة الحسين

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## Sweet Magic

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض_

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## شفايف وردية

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## كميل الفضلي

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## fatemah

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

تحياتــــي

----------


## Sweet Magic

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## فهد البدري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى
والحسين المقتول بكربلا وبأبنائه التسعه ..

يالله يالله يالله يا الله يا الله يا الله يالله يالله يالله يا الله

فرج عنا يالله بتعجل فرج سيدنا ومولانا  صاحب الزمان
و اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المحتاجين
اللهم شافي كل مريض اللهم فك كل اسير اللهم اصلح كل فاسد من امورالمسلمين
اللهم سد فقرنا بغناك وقضي عنا الدين انك على كل شي قدير

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## أسير الحرمان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## fatemah

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

تحياتــــي

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## شذى الزهراء

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## أسير الحرمان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## حزن العمر

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى
والحسين المقتول بكربلا وبأبنائه التسعه ..

يالله يالله يالله يا الله يا الله يا الله يالله يالله يالله يا الله

فرج عنا يالله بتعجل فرج سيدنا ومولانا صاحب الزمان
و اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المحتاجين
اللهم شافي كل مريض اللهم فك كل اسير اللهم اصلح كل فاسد من امورالمسلمين
اللهم سد فقرنا بغناك وقضي عنا الدين انك على كل شي قدير

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## واحة العالم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حوائجنا
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف  
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "  
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "  
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "  


اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك .. 
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار .. 
يالله يالله يالله  
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي  
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## ام البنين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## لحن الخلود

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## حــــايــرة

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى
والحسين المقتول بكربلا وبأبنائه التسعه ..

يالله يالله يالله يا الله يا الله يا الله يالله يالله يالله يا الله

فرج عنا يالله بتعجل فرج سيدنا ومولانا صاحب الزمان
و اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المحتاجين
اللهم شافي كل مريض اللهم فك كل اسير اللهم اصلح كل فاسد من امورالمسلمين
اللهم سد فقرنا بغناك وقضي عنا الدين انك على كل شي قدير

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى
والحسين المقتول بكربلا وبأبنائه التسعه ..

يالله يالله يالله يا الله يا الله يا الله يالله يالله يالله يا الله

فرج عنا يالله بتعجل فرج سيدنا ومولانا صاحب الزمان
و اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المحتاجين
اللهم شافي كل مريض اللهم فك كل اسير اللهم اصلح كل فاسد من امورالمسلمين
اللهم سد فقرنا بغناك وقضي عنا الدين انك على كل شي قدير

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "  
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك .. 
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار .. 
يالله يالله يالله  

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى
والحسين المقتول بكربلا وبأبنائه التسعه ..

يالله يالله يالله يا الله يا الله يا الله يالله يالله يالله يا الله

فرج عنا يالله بتعجل فرج سيدنا ومولانا صاحب الزمان
و اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المحتاجين
اللهم شافي كل مريض اللهم فك كل اسير اللهم اصلح كل فاسد من امورالمسلمين
اللهم سد فقرنا بغناك وقضي عنا الدين انك على كل شي قدير

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء  
*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين* 
*وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## حزن العمر

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## fatemah

اللهم اقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات

وبالأخص حاجة الأخت وديعة الزهراء
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## al_wasim

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
اللهم صلي على محمدوال محمد
اقضي جوائجنا وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
وشافي مرضانا ومرضاء المؤمنين والمؤمنات
وصلي على محمدوال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## al_wasim

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
اللهم صلي على محمدوال محمد
اقضي جوائجنا وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
وشافي مرضانا ومرضاء المؤمنين والمؤمنات
وصلي على محمدوال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## فراشة الزهور123

أميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييين يارب العالميييييييييين ....
ان شاءا الله وبإذن الله الله يستجيب دعاؤنا ودعاء سائر المسلمين.............
مشكورة اختي وديعة الزهراء0

----------


## شذى الزهراء

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## MOONY

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وان شاء الله الله تقضى حاجات المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وان شاء الله الله تقضى حاجات المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى
والحسين المقتول بكربلا وبأبنائه التسعه ..

يالله يالله يالله يا الله يا الله يا الله يالله يالله يالله يا الله

فرج عنا يالله بتعجل فرج سيدنا ومولانا صاحب الزمان
و اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المحتاجين
اللهم شافي كل مريض اللهم فك كل اسير اللهم اصلح كل فاسد من امورالمسلمين
اللهم سد فقرنا بغناك اللهم غير حالنا بحسن حالك  وقضي عنا الدين واغننا من الفقر انك على كل شي قدير

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## صمت السنين

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## حزن العمر

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## ام البنين

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوءآمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## لحن الخلود

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## فهد البدري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## شذى الزهراء

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## عفاف الهدى

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## LUCKY

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

بحق محمد وآل محمد تنقضي حوائجك وحوائج جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## fatemah

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى
والحسين المقتول بكربلا وبأبنائه التسعه ..

يالله يالله يالله يا الله يا الله يا الله يالله يالله يالله يا الله

فرج عنا يالله بتعجل فرج سيدنا ومولانا صاحب الزمان
و اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المحتاجين
اللهم شافي كل مريض اللهم فك كل اسير اللهم اصلح كل فاسد من امورالمسلمين
اللهم سد فقرنا بغناك اللهم غير حالنا بحسن حالك وقضي عنا الدين واغننا من الفقر انك على كل شي قدير

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "  
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى
والحسين المقتول بكربلا وبأبنائه التسعه ..

يالله يالله يالله يا الله يا الله يا الله يالله يالله يالله يا الله 
فرج عنا يالله بتعجل فرج سيدنا ومولانا صاحب الزمان
و اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المحتاجين
اللهم شافي كل مريض اللهم فك كل اسير اللهم اصلح كل فاسد من امورالمسلمين
اللهم سد فقرنا بغناك اللهم غير حالنا بحسن حالك وقضي عنا الدين واغننا من الفقر انك على كل شي قدير 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "


" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "


" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 


اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى
والحسين المقتول بكربلا وبأبنائه التسعه ..

يالله يالله يالله يا الله يا الله يا الله يالله يالله يالله يا الله

فرج عنا يالله بتعجل فرج سيدنا ومولانا صاحب الزمان
و اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المحتاجين
اللهم شافي كل مريض اللهم فك كل اسير اللهم اصلح كل فاسد من امورالمسلمين
اللهم سد فقرنا بغناك اللهم غير حالنا بحسن حالك وقضي عنا الدين واغننا من الفقر انك على كل شي قدير

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## صمت السنين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## شذى الزهراء

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## زهرة الصباح

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## حــــايــرة

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## ام البنين

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## لحن الخلود

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتنا بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## fatemah

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## علي عبد الباري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_ 




مشكورين على الطرح الجميل والرائع وقضا الله جميع حوائج المسلمين

                                    يا الله يالله يا الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء  
يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين 
وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## fatemah

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## أسير الحرمان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد*

----------


## زهرة الصباح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## fatemah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## Hussain.T

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## fatemah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## لحن الخلود

_"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء__"
"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء__ "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء_ _" 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

_

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى
والحسين المقتول بكربلا وبأبنائه التسعه ..

يالله يالله يالله يا الله يا الله يا الله يالله يالله يالله يا الله

فرج عنا يالله بتعجل فرج سيدنا ومولانا صاحب الزمان
و اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المحتاجين
اللهم شافي كل مريض اللهم فك كل اسير اللهم اصلح كل فاسد من امورالمسلمين
اللهم سد فقرنا بغناك وقضي عنا الدين انك على كل شي قدير

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف*
_"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"_
_"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_  
_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_ 
_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_ 
_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_ 
_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_  
*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..* 
*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..* 
_يالله يالله يالله_  

_أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض_

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف*
_"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"_
_"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_ 

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_ 

*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..*

*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..*

_يالله يالله يالله_ 


_أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض_

----------


## Hussain.T

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

**
*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_ 

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_ 

*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..*

*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..*

_يالله يالله يالله_ 


_أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض_

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى
والحسين المقتول بكربلا وبأبنائه التسعه ..

يالله يالله يالله يا الله يا الله يا الله يالله يالله يالله يا الله

فرج عنا يالله بتعجل فرج سيدنا ومولانا صاحب الزمان
و اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المحتاجين
اللهم شافي كل مريض اللهم فك كل اسير اللهم اصلح كل فاسد من امورالمسلمين
اللهم سد فقرنا بغناك وقضي عنا الدينواغنني من الفقر انك على كل شي قدير

واللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد*

----------


## حــــايــرة

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف*
_"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"_
_"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_ 

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_ 

*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..*

*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..*

_يالله يالله يالله_ 


_أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض_

----------


## همسات وله

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

----------


## حزن العمر

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف*
_"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"_
_"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_ 

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_ 

*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..*

*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..*

_يالله يالله يالله_ 


_أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض_

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف*
_"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"_
_"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_ 

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_ 

*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..*

*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..*

_يالله يالله يالله_ 


_أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض_

----------


## أسير الحرمان

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى
والحسين المقتول بكربلا وبأبنائه التسعه ..

يالله يالله يالله يا الله يا الله يا الله يالله يالله يالله يا الله

فرج عنا يالله بتعجل فرج سيدنا ومولانا صاحب الزمان
و اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المحتاجين
اللهم شافي كل مريض اللهم فك كل اسير اللهم اصلح كل فاسد من امورالمسلمين
اللهم سد فقرنا بغناك وقضي عنا الدينواغنني من الفقر انك على كل شي قدير

واللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف*
_"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"_
_"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_ 

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_ 

*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..*

*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..*

_يالله يالله يالله_ 


_أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض_

----------


## لحن الخلود

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وان شاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وان شاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف*
_"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"_
_"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_ 

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_ 

*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..*

*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..*

_يالله يالله يالله_ 


_أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض_

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف*
*"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"*
*"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*


*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..*

*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..*

*يالله يالله يالله* 


*أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## Hussain.T

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين
**
*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف*
*"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء"*
*"آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*  
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*  
*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..* 
*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..* 
*يالله يالله يالله*  

*أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض*

----------


## اسير الهوى

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

*

----------


## لحن الخلود

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*
*
وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين
*

----------


## حــــايــرة

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## همسات وله

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## Malamh Cute

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## حــــايــرة

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## Malamh Cute

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

----------


## Hussain.T

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## Malamh Cute

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..
*

*
*

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..
*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*

----------


## همسات وله

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء* 
*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء* 
*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء*  
*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين* 
*وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء* 
*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء* 
*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء* 


*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*


*وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

اللهم اقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات

وبالأخص حاجة الأخت وديعة الزهراء
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء* 
*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء* 


*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين*


*وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء* 
*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء* 
*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء*  
*يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*
*يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين* 
*وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد*

----------


## fatemah

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## شوق الربيع

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## أسير الحرمان

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء* 
*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد*

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## حوت البحرين

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

_

----------


## لحن الخلود

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## Malamh Cute

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## Hussain.T

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## حزن العمر

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

----------


## صمت السنين

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## ملاك الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف  
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "  
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "  
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "  


اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك .. 
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار .. 
يالله يالله يالله  
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي  
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 


اللهم اقضي حاجتي وحاجة المؤمنين والمومنات امين رب العالمين

----------


## ام البنين

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## fatemah

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..
*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..
*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
**اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

----------


## fatemah

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..
**
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..
*

----------


## صمت السنين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## وردة المستقبل

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى
والحسين المقتول بكربلا وبأبنائه التسعه ..

يالله يالله يالله يا الله يا الله يا الله يالله يالله يالله يا الله

فرج عنا يالله بتعجل فرج سيدنا ومولانا صاحب الزمان
و اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المحتاجين
اللهم شافي كل مريض اللهم فك كل اسير اللهم اصلح كل فاسد من امورالمسلمين
اللهم سد فقرنا بغناك اللهم غير حالنا بحسن حالك وقضي عنا الدين واغننا من الفقر انك على كل شي قدير

 وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطتهرين*
*وسلم تسليماً كثيرة*

----------


## نسمة ليل

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..
*

----------


## Sweet Magic

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..
*

----------


## غروب 2008

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..

----------


## ناصرة علي2008

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

الله سبحانه وتعالى وحده هو الذي يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه

----------


## حــــايــرة

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..
*

----------


## عاشقة السلام

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله تنقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد..



*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


ادعو لى بقضاء حاجتي وحاجه المؤمنين والمومنات امين رب العالمين


الله يعطيك العافية  ..
و مثابين و مأجورين بالأربعين  ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## لحن الخلود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## فرح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى
والحسين المقتول بكربلا وبأبنائه التسعه ..

يالله يالله يالله يا الله يا الله يا الله يالله يالله يالله يا الله

فرج عنا يالله بتعجل فرج سيدنا ومولانا صاحب الزمان
و اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المحتاجين
اللهم شافي كل مريض اللهم فك كل اسير اللهم اصلح كل فاسد من امورالمسلمين
اللهم سد فقرنا بغناك اللهم غير حالنا بحسن حالك وقضي عنا الدين واغننا من الفقر انك على كل شي قدير

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## كـــ1دي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 
**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
**يالله يالله يالله 
**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## كـــ1دي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 
**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
**يالله يالله يالله 
**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف*  
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 



*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..* 
*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..* 
*يالله يالله يالله* 

*أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي*  
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## لحن الخلود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
 " آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## Hussain.T

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
**
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..*

*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..*

*يالله يالله يالله* 
*أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## Hussain.T

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
**اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
**
*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

**" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



**اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

**بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

**يالله يالله يالله 

**أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## كـــ1دي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## مها 2008

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 


*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*


*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 


*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*


*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*


*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 




*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..*

*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..*

*يالله يالله يالله* 


*أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## Sweet Magic

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## كـــ1دي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 


" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "


" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 


" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "


" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "


" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 




اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 


أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

الله يقضي لج حاجتج خيوة* 

*و نسآلكم الدعاء لمريضنا بالشفاء العاجل* 

*و عودته سآلم إلينا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حوائجنا وحوائجكم بالذنيا والاخره ياكريم_ 

_يعطيكـ ربي الف عافيهـ_ 
_وجزاك الله خير الجزاء_ 
_ورحم الله والديكـ ببركة  

الصلاة  على محمد وآل محمد
__
_

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, ..وتقضي* *حاجتي*
*بحق محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حوائجنا وحوائجكم بالذنيا والاخره ياكريم_ 

_يعطيكـ ربي الف عافيهـ_ 
_وجزاك الله خير الجزاء_ 
_ورحم الله والديكـ ببركة 

الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
__
_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حوائجنا وحوائجكم بالدنيا والاخره ياكريم_ 

_يعطيكـ ربي الف عافيهـ_ 
_وجزاك الله خير الجزاء_ 
_ورحم الله والديكـ ببركة 

الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
__
_

----------


## ام الحلوين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حوائجنا وحوائجكم بالذنيا والاخره ياكريم 

يعطيكـ ربي الف عافيهـ 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 
**ورحم الله والديكـ ببركة 

الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
*
*
*

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وقضي حاجتها

بحق محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حوائجنا وحوائجكم بالذنيا والاخره ياكريم 

يعطيكـ ربي الف عافيهـ 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 
**ورحم الله والديكـ ببركة 

الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
*
*
*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..**

الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..
وتقضي حوائجنا وحوائجكم بالذنيا والاخره ياكريم 
يعطيكـ ربي الف عافيهـ 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 
ورحم الله والديكـ ببركة الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
دعوااااتكم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حوائجنا وحوائجكم بالذنيا والاخره ياكريم 

يعطيكـ ربي الف عافيهـ 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 
*ورحم الله والديكـ ببركة 

الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..

----------


## كميل الفضلي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..

----------


## جنون الذكريات

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد 

اسالكـِ الدعاء خيتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## ورده محمديه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض .

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض .

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض .

----------


## روحانيات

... 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وقضي حاجتها

بحق محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين


 ...

----------


## ورده محمديه

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ._

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض .

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض .

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض .

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض .

----------


## ورده محمديه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض .

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض .

----------


## ورده محمديه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر ادا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر ادا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## ورد الياسمين

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض .

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر ادا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر ادا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض .

----------


## ورده محمديه

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ._

----------


## أم غدير

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_

_اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف_  
_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_  
_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_ 
_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_  
_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_ 
_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_ 
_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_ 
_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_  


_اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك .._ 
_بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار .._ 
_يالله يالله يالله_  
_أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حوائجنا وحوائجكم بالذنيا والاخره ياكريم_  
_يعطيكـ ربي الف عافيهـ_ 
_وجزاك الله خير الجزاء_ 
_ورحم الله والديكـ ببركة_  
_الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد_

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ._

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ._

----------


## ورده محمديه

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ._

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_

_اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف_ 


_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_ 


_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_


_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_ 


_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_


_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_


_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_


_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_ 




_اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك .._


_بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار .._


_يالله يالله يالله_ 


_أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حوائجنا وحوائجكم بالذنيا والاخره ياكريم_ 


_يعطيكـ ربي الف عافيهـ_ 
_وجزاك الله خير الجزاء_ 
_ورحم الله والديكـ ببركة_ 


_الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ._

----------


## ارسم العشق

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

----------


## ورده محمديه

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ._

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ._

----------


## جنون الذكريات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## ورده محمديه

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ._

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_

_اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف_ 


_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_ 


_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_


_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_ 


_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_


_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_


_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_


_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_ 




_اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك .._


_بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار .._


_يالله يالله يالله_ 


_أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حوائجنا وحوائجكم بالذنيا والاخره ياكريم_ 


_يعطيكـ ربي الف عافيهـ_ 
_وجزاك الله خير الجزاء_ 
_ورحم الله والديكـ ببركة_ 


_الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد_

----------


## المميزة

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ._

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..
وتقضي حوائجنا وحوائجكم بالذنيا والاخره ياكريم 
يعطيكـ ربي الف عافيهـ 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 
ورحم الله والديكـ ببركة الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض_

----------


## المميزة

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ._

----------


## ورده محمديه

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ._

----------


## صمت السنين

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض_

----------


## اول دمعة

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*  
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*  
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*  
*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..* 
*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..* 
*يالله يالله يالله*  
*أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض* 
*وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## مرة الغالي

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض_

----------


## ورده محمديه

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ._

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار .._

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض_

----------


## ورده محمديه

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ._

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض_

----------


## ورده محمديه

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ._

----------


## أريج الروح

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض_

----------


## ورد الياسمين

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم إني أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

ياالله ياالله ياالله 

أقضي حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم إني أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

ياالله ياالله ياالله 

أقضي حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم إني أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

ياالله ياالله ياالله 

أقضي حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم إني أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

ياالله ياالله ياالله 

أقضي حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## ورد الياسمين

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم إني أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

ياالله ياالله ياالله 

أقضي حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم إني أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

ياالله ياالله ياالله 

أقضي حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم إني أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

ياالله ياالله ياالله 

أقضي حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض 

*

----------


## MOONY

\ " آمن يجيب  المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء  "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه  ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر  إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم  أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله  
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## بنت محمد

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم إني أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

ياالله ياالله ياالله 

أقضي حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## ارسم العشق

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك, وحاجتنا بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم إني أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

ياالله ياالله ياالله 

أقضي حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## جنون الذكريات

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## فرح

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## الشيعية الاصيلة

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض 
وشافي خطيبي ودمعة طفله يتميه واختها وجميع المرضه يارب العالمين

----------


## أموله

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## أموله

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء  
يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعن المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين 
وإن شاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## أسيرة

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## أموله

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم بحق هذه الايه الكريمه اقضي حوائج 
جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات يا الله يا الله يا الله يا كريم
لا تنسونااااااا من الدعااااء

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 


يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعن المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

----------


## أموله

[آمَنَ يُجِيَبُ المُضًطََرَ اِذَآ دَعَـآهُ وَيَكَشِفُ السُوَءَ ] 
[آمَنَ يُجِيَبُ المُضًطََرَ اِذَآ دَعَـآهُ وَيَكَشِفُ السُوَءَ ] 
[آمَنَ يُجِيَبُ المُضًطََرَ اِذَآ دَعَـآهُ وَيَكَشِفُ السُوَءَ ] 
[آمَنَ يُجِيَبُ المُضًطََرَ اِذَآ دَعَـآهُ وَيَكَشِفُ السُوَءَ ] 
[آمَنَ يُجِيَبُ المُضًطََرَ اِذَآ دَعَـآهُ وَيَكَشِفُ السُوَءَ ] 
 يَآ الله اِكَشِفَ السُوَءَ عَنَآـآ وَعَنَ المَرَضَىَ وعَنَ
 جضمِيَعَ المُؤَمِنِيَنَ .. والمُؤمِنآـآتَ يَآالله اقَضِيَ 
حَوآئِجِنَآ  وحَوَآئِج السَآئِلِيَنَ والمُحَتــَآجِيــــــَنَ

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 


يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعن المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..
بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..
يالله يالله يالله 
أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## Malamh Cute

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
**
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## أموله

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## أموله

* آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء* 
*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء* 
*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء* 
*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء* 

* 
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## النظره البريئه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## نور حياتي

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

----------


## فرح

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## النظره البريئه

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## فرح

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## فرح

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## فرح

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## الرشيدان

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## منى قلبي

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد 

اسالكـِ الدعاء خيتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## فرح

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## منى قلبي

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "  

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 


" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## صوت الالم

_" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 


" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## فرح

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

اللهم اقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات

وبالأخص حاجة الأخت وديعة الزهراء
اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## فرح

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## ام البنين4

آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء

----------


## أموله

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## وللبكاء بقيه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## النظره البريئه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## noor al zahra

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## بنت نصر الله

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله

----------


## فرح

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


ادعو لى بقضاء حاجتي وحاجه المؤمنين والمومنات امين رب العالمين

----------


## فرح

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## أموله

*(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ )*
*(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ )* 
*(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ )* 
*(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ )* 
*(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ )*

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


ادعو لى بقضاء حاجتي وحاجه المؤمنين والمومنات امين رب العالمين

----------


## حلاالكون

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ )*
*(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ )* 
*(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ )* 
*(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ )* 
*(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ )*

----------


## فرح

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "
" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*
*اللهم  اسئلك العفو والعافية* 
*وترحمني برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 
*والحمدلله رب العالمين*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

*(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ )*
*(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ )* 
*(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ )* 
*(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ )* 
*(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ )*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ )
(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ ) 
(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ ) 
(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ ) 
(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ )

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ )*
*(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ )* 
*(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ )* 
*(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ )* 
*(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ )*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


ادعو لى بقضاء حاجتي وحاجه المؤمنين والمومنات امين رب العالمين

----------


## أم علاوي 2

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 

**يا الله اكشف السوء عنا وعنا المرضى وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يا الله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج السائلين والمحتاجين

وانشاء الله الله يقضي حاجاتك بحق محمد وال محمد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


ادعو لي بقضاء حاجتي وحاجه المؤمنين والمومنات امين رب العالمين

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


ادعو لى بقضاء حاجتي وحاجه المؤمنين والمومنات امين رب العالمين

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


ادعو لي بقضاء حاجتي وحاجه المؤمنين والمومنات امين رب العالمين

----------


## التوبي

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف*  
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*  
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*  
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*  


*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..* 
*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..* 
*يالله يالله يالله*  
*أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي*  
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 

*ادعو لى بقضاء حاجتي وحاجه المؤمنين والمومنات امين رب العالمين*

----------


## التوبي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف*  
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*  
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*  
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*  


*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..* 
*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..* 
*يالله يالله يالله*  
*أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي*

----------


## التوبي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف*  
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*  
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*  
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*  


*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..* 
*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..* 
*يالله يالله يالله*  
*أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*  
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*  
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 
*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

* آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
* 
 * آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 



*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..*

*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..*

*يالله يالله يالله* 

*أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*


*ادعو لى بقضاء حاجتي وحاجه المؤمنين والمومنات امين رب العالمين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

* آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء 
*  
 * آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "* 



*اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..*

*بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..*

*يالله يالله يالله* 

*أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*


*ادعو لى بقضاء حاجتي وحاجه المؤمنين والمومنات امين رب العالمين*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

يالله يالله يالله 

أقضى حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض ..وتقضي حاجتي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


ادعو لي بقضاء حاجتي وحاجه المؤمنين والمومنات امين رب العالمين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

----------


## أموله

*{ { . . آمَن يُجِيّبُ المُضِطَرَ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيكَشِفُ السِوءَ . . }**}
**{ { . . آمَن يُجِيّبُ المُضِطَرَ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيكَشِفُ السِوءَ . . }}
**{ { . . آمَن يُجِيّبُ المُضِطَرَ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيكَشِفُ السِوءَ . . }}
**{ { . . آمَن يُجِيّبُ المُضِطَرَ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيكَشِفُ السِوءَ . . }}

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "*

----------

